# Is there such thing as a Melanistic Oscar?



## Canal_cowboy (Dec 25, 2019)

I have 2 Oscars that I just acquired that I believe to be Melanistic


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I've not heard of a solid black Oscar before, but it is possible someone has been working on it somewhere. Given that there are solid color strains such as Red and Gold, it is conceivable that one of these mutated into a solid black.

Raise them up for a few months and see if there are any changes in color or pattern. Sounds like an interesting possibility.


----------

